# custom plate



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

This year in Michigan, when we renew our plates, they give us totally new ones, numbers and everything. I want to get a custom one, but I’m lacking ideas. I would appreciate some input on this one. Maybe some plate ideas.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Gtorgto


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i wanted KEEP-UP but it was taken


others were TESTME TRY2PASS


----------



## Paul1stSGT (Aug 1, 2006)

how bout:

2FAST4U


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I am going to get my plates tomorrow in IL, here were some of my ideas:

BNVUS
EAT RBR
EVIL GTO
EVL GOAT
EXCITMT
FSTGOAT
G T GO
G T OWNED
G T WHOA
GOAT R DN
GOATEE
GTO V 8
HI OCTNE
LZY GOAT
WKD GOAT
SIX LITR
BAAAD V 8

Unfortunately if you don't have a number as the last character in IL, it costs you an extra $60 per year for plates. So I think I am going with the last one that I listed.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I H 8 P I G S


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> I H 8 P I G S


:cheers :agree :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*IEATDA-Y....
LV-POTNG.
MUF-DIVR
LUV-HEAD
3IZFUN
ASS-MAN
BOOB-MAN
CUNFUZD
IM-HIP


hows that? *


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

*Uh-OH*

IH8PIGS; that will do wonders for you on the highway

06 GTO


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Dare Ya


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

tripple dog dare ya


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I double triple dog dare ya ...

I chose a more peaceful route ....


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Bad Boy


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thegoat


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

BobG said:


> I double triple dog dare ya ...
> 
> I chose a more peaceful route ....


nice:cool


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

Just one word

FAST


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

there has already been a thread on this ... but i'm not going to look for it... i just though id mention it cause there were a lot in it


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

'2005GTO' or that too simple?

how about "lil GTO' from the Ronny and the Daytonas song?


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*?*

Any more ideas.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*06-END
LAST-06
SPD-DEMN
FAST-MFR
IT-GOES
TORQUED
NITRO
U-LOSE*


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i have GTOFEVR on my licence plate.. i thought it was kind of creative. unfortunatly that was the only one i could come up with, if i think of any ill reply to the thread again.

kyle


----------



## SP's_GTO (Nov 9, 2006)

robo282 said:


> IH8PIGS; that will do wonders for you on the highway
> 
> 06 GTO


My uncle had TOKER 2 on his 89 Iroc-Z, that did wonders for him back in the day.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

SP's_GTO said:


> My uncle had TOKER 2 on his 89 Iroc-Z, that did wonders for him back in the day.


Yea, back in the 70's I had a Florida the sunshine state tag that said "Arrive Stoned" back during their arrive alive campaign.:lol:


----------



## MJMALLEO (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I wanna make a sticker "GOAT BLOWER"

But, um, well


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a few quickies. I'm hungry.

I8AHEMI
8ASTANG
BURP


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I have 6.0 GTO on a Nascar themed plate in NY.


----------

